# Got an Asparagus plant, now what?



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

I just picked up the last clearance asparagus plant...variety Mary Washington..
There are 6-7 nice ferns maybe 24" tall and a couple 3" spears popping up.

Now what?

I just built a 3' x 8' raised bed for veggies; tomatoes, zuks, peppers etc.
Had some leftover topsoil/compost mix so I tilled it into the ground level sand in an
area about 4' x 6'. I want that to be a permanent asparagus bed.

I know it should transplant at least 9" to 10" deep, the pot's 7" tall,
should I cut the new spears or the ferns and bury to that level, leave them, or go a bit deeper?
Next, where would be the best place to put it in the bed?
Should I put it dead center, will it spread enough in the overall area?
Put it center rear so it grows forward into the sun?
Plant it to a side or corner and get some* more* plants...how many max for a 4' x 6' bed?

In years to come how many spears might be expected from a single plant?


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

By the size of your bed you have room for two rows. Plant this in 8 or so inches from one end and out 18 inches from the basement wall. This row will come up earlier than the one farther out do to the heat escaping through the basement wall.

Next spring find some where to pick up enough crowns (bare roots) to fill in the two rows at around 10 inch spacings planted 10 to 12 inches deep. Over the years the crowns will fill in the spacing.

Click on my photos and you will find some commercial asparagus field pics on the first page. The pictures show how the fields fill in after a few years with the 10/12 inch spacing they use. They are planted in wider rows to allow the pickers to get through the rows.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks MB, that's what I need to know.
Lastly, do I bury this one in the pot below the top of the pot level to 12" and leave the ferns/spears or nip them off slightly above ground level?
If I can scrounge up another pot or two do the same?
Don't know where I'd get root stock here around Wellston, got the plant at a small corner nursery.

Thanks again...Gonna be yum in a couple years.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

When you get it out of the pot look for the level where the stalks are coming from. Plant that down at 10 or 12 inches. You do not need to cover the present level just leave the hole open. It will gradually fill it self in especiallly if the area is receiving eave run off.

Check your PMs


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Channel surfing.
Coincidently bumped into Alton Brown on "Good Eats"...1/2 hour on The Almighty Asparagus. 
Re-airing this morning at 2:00 am. Channel 110 on Dish Net.
Included growing, harvesting, trimming...the whole life cycle...and history back to the Romans.
Learned a lot, especialy don't cut the ferns - They feed the system for next year's crop.


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

jimp said:


> ...
> Learned a lot, especialy don't cut the ferns - They feed the system for next year's crop.


Yeah, I figured that out last year the hard way...oops


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

LumberJ said:


> Yeah, I figured that out last year the hard way...oops


:yikes::lol: I've gotta learn quick to start enjoying the fruits of the labor...
Should have started these projects years ago. They say the crowns can last up to 20 years. I'm an optimist at 63 that the Good Lord will let me see them for a few more at least. I also planted 3 apple, 3 cherry and a peach tree...all only 4-5' tall. Maybe they'll blossom next year.


----------



## eyesforever (Mar 8, 2004)

Wow, nice and neat veggie plot. How about a fence? At my house those veggies would be instant DEER FOOD


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

eyesforever said:


> Wow, nice and neat veggie plot. How about a fence? At my house those veggies would be instant DEER FOOD


The back yard is about a half acre all enclosed with a 5' cyclone fence.
Deer come out of the woods along the fence eating the longer grass or accidentally spilled apples  occasionally, haven't jumped it yet...not that they couldn't.
The garden is next to the house and deck by the patio door...plenty of activity and a dog inside.
I did have a rabbit sneaking under the gates to attack the wife's ceramic rabbits, but I added gravel under the gates to fill the gap's. Should be OK.


----------



## eyesforever (Mar 8, 2004)

jimp said:


> The back yard is about a half acre all enclosed with a 5' cyclone fence.
> Deer come out of the woods along the fence eating the longer grass or accidentally spilled apples  occasionally, haven't jumped it yet...not that they couldn't.
> The garden is next to the house and deck by the patio door...plenty of activity and a dog inside.
> I did have a rabbit sneaking under the gates to attack the wife's ceramic rabbits, but I added gravel under the gates to fill the gap's. Should be OK.


 Sounds like ya got them lil boogers covered. They sure ain't scared by much of anything around here. Have ta knock on the window ta keep 'em off the porch:lol:. Stll love 'em around.


----------

